# The much anticipated... backward ladder!



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

such a sexy and supurb piece of machined aluminum.. :whistling2:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you ever tried to take it apart and paut it back together the other way?

Did you buy Sev out?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks to light weight for me to trust. What rating is on it?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Reminds me of one of these:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the chuckle Tim.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Dunno.. but there is a sturdier one. There is two. That is how they are, that is the way they are made.. maybe Sev just made that story up and that is just the way his ladder was...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah: I like the light ones for interior use.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

I just cannot get my round this ladder, N8 :no:

I don't recall ever seeing anything like that before in the UK.
Is it awkward to extend compared to a "real" ladder?

It certainly looks it!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Mist.. no I got my fingers in the rungs a couple times using them... and it is akward raising them.. no instant actions.. you have to think it all out and pay attention ya know?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like something you'd find at one of those "closeout and overstock" stores. Somebody made a bunch wrong and then got fired, then the ladders were offloaded.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Read page 2 and 3.

http://www.daubertontheweb.com/9th_mem/03-55949.pdf


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

they suggest BOTH ways?? Again when I saw it, it tripped me out!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't think you'd last long using it the normal way...the downward sloping rungs on it would kill your feet after an hour or two.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Cheers n8 :thumbup:

I am gonna have to ask around now to see if any deccie I know in the UK has come across these.
I may, (with your permission) use your picture on a UK forum I frequent. Some of the peeps here have popped over to take a look already at the forum.

It would be interesting to see if the ladders are used here too.

TIA


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't care, post away. I will get a pic of the other ladder, has a different style rung lock/foot when I go back (raining)


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Can anyone find Sev's ladder pic?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

this is the thread:

http://www.painttalk.com/f24/deck-i-am-working-2996/

and this is the quote:



> Ok, so you think my ladder is backwards, nop its not. I think I might have put it back together wrong when I ran it to it with my snowmobile a few back. But the ladder works fine and again its not backwards.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

and in case the post mysteriously "disappears"

here's the picture:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I think he had a similar ladder. If you can look closely at that rung lock < don't know what it is called arm? it is the same.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

daArch, thank you for linking to that thread...I had a tough day today, but after reading


jr.painting said:


> Also who is sev?? Just wondering.


 my day instantly got better!:thumbup:

How many users did he have?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

y


I believe he only had two personalites, seversonspainting & jr.painting

And he got busted pretty quick when he dressed up as jr.painting.

But maybe he's learned the knack of keeping track of multiple personalities while keeping them unique and is still amongst us.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

It seems as though the catches are on backwards, but the rungs are alright...


*EDIT:* FFS, you actually have the time to look at a ladder for as long as you did?!?


looser.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't you have sample faux boards to paint??! :laughing:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Don't you have sample faux boards to paint??! :laughing:


You hate me...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

only cause you're beautiful...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> y
> 
> 
> I believe he only had two personalites, seversonspainting & jr.painting
> ...











Would it be the Wiseazzz?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Sev's ladder is at this house. Seriously. Even has the green end caps on the ladder sides. To think everyone made fun of him. I wonder if he would have been taken a little more seriously had everyone thought he wasn't a tard who used a ladder wrong. I wonder if he could have got the advice he may have needed. I don't know.

/bleeding heart


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nathan,

I think most know I also am as much a bleeding heart as anyone else, and with that said, I believe he DID GET the advice he needed. At times I identified with his struggles, had great hopes for him, and wished him success. But I grew to see he ignored sound advice, and that's when I became frustrated.

Many folks come on here not knowing sh!t from shinola, and they find out quickly about sh!t when it gets dumped on them. But a few of us do try to coax them along with some professional advice. When they take heed of that sound advice, they grow and blossom.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Sure. I dunno, I just root for the underdog.

BUT seriously.. his ladder (the twin) is at this house.


----------

